# Can I get her to sleep later?



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

Lily is 3 1/2 months and is an early riser. She usually crashes by 8-8:30 pm even if we try playing and keeping her up later but she doesn't want to. I have to drag or carry her out at 10 before I go to bed. She hadn't been pooping at night because she would pee and want right back in. Last night I made sure to walk her around to get her to poop. She was still up at 4:30. I took her out and she went. I put her back in the crate and she barked for an hour and was quiet for a while and started again. I got her up at 6:30. Some mornings I have put her back in with a kong, but all that does is keep her quit for about 1/2 hour. I am hoping now that the weather getting nicer, and it is staying light out later and we just got our fence up we can get outside more throughout the day she will sleep later, but if we keep putting her back in the crate if it is before 6 will she eventually get the idea? I can deal with 6 I do have 3 kids, but not 4:30!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jlheagy said:


> Lily is 3 1/2 months and is an early riser. She usually crashes by 8-8:30 pm even if we try playing and keeping her up later but she doesn't want to. I have to drag or carry her out at 10 before I go to bed. She hadn't been pooping at night because she would pee and want right back in. Last night I made sure to walk her around to get her to poop. She was still up at 4:30. I took her out and she went. I put her back in the crate and she barked for an hour and was quiet for a while and started again. I got her up at 6:30. Some mornings I have put her back in with a kong, but all that does is keep her quit for about 1/2 hour. I am hoping now that the weather getting nicer, and it is staying light out later and we just got our fence up we can get outside more throughout the day she will sleep later, but if we keep putting her back in the crate if it is before 6 will she eventually get the idea? I can deal with 6 I do have 3 kids, but not 4:30!


At 3.5 months, she's doing fantastically by sleeping from 10 until 4:30. That's actually quite a while for a little pup to hold its bladder. Mine is usually up at 4:30 too.

You're pretty much going to have to wait this one out. As she grows, she'll be able to hold it longer and as long as she gets enough exercise, etc., she should mellow out enough to let you sleep.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My puppy goes to bed at 12 and wakes up around 9-10 the next morning. He also has two naps during the day, from 1 to 3 and from 7 to 9:30-10. At 3.5 months he was sleeping through the night, BUT only if his crate was covered in a blanket or sheet. Before I started covering his crate he woke up at 6 every morning.

So try covering the crate and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just talking about this yesterday, saying I havent slept in in months.
My current puppy gets up early and the one before did the same thing. One thing that did work with my last puppy, Remy, was putting him on tie-down by my bed instead of crating him. A 'tie-down' is a short indestructible lightweight cable with hooks on each end. I'd hook it to my nightstand and for some reason, I dont know why, he slept much later than in the crate. I might try that with ET soon, when I can trust her a bit more to not eat my bed


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> My puppy goes to bed at 12 and wakes up around 9-10 the next morning. He also has two naps during the day, from 1 to 3 and from 7 to 9:30-10. At 3.5 months he was sleeping through the night, BUT only if his crate was covered in a blanket or sheet. Before I started covering his crate he woke up at 6 every morning.
> 
> So try covering the crate and see if that makes any difference.


Really? =o
This I must try this weekend lol


----------



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> My puppy goes to bed at 12 and wakes up around 9-10 the next morning. He also has two naps during the day, from 1 to 3 and from 7 to 9:30-10. At 3.5 months he was sleeping through the night, BUT only if his crate was covered in a blanket or sheet. Before I started covering his crate he woke up at 6 every morning.
> 
> So try covering the crate and see if that makes any difference.


I do already cover the crate. She does sleep off and on some mornings until 6 or even 6:30. I figure she will adjust as she gets older like my kids did. I am not so concerned about her going until 6 or 6:30, just wish she would go back to sleep after the 4:30 wakeup! 

I will not puthr in my room...I dont let the kids sleep in there, no dogs either!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jlheagy said:


> I do already cover the crate. She does sleep off and on some mornings until 6 or even 6:30. I figure she will adjust as she gets older like my kids did. I am not so concerned about her going until 6 or 6:30, just wish she would go back to sleep after the 4:30 wakeup!
> 
> I will not puthr in my room...I dont let the kids sleep in there, no dogs either!


Ah, see, but that may be part of the problem. Dogs like to sleep near their pack and sometimes just being within snoring distance can help. My dog seems to recognize when I am sleeping and he goes right back to sleep if I do (except after he's already been asleep 8 hours).


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's comforting for a very young puppy to be able to hear you breathe and move at night. You can always move him out of the bedroom when he's older and more used to the crate, but for now maybe let him sleep in the bedroom until he's settled in and used to the crate.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

People sleep past 6?! Man I've been an army wife too long. I don't remember sleeping in past 6. Aggie is almost 9 month old, we head to bed around 10pm and she still gets up at least once most nights to go potty and is awake by 5 am. Some weekends we get to sleep in and she does okay sleeping in or getting up then taking a nap on the weekends. I've learned puppies are like babies, sleep when they do! lol


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

I know this is going to sound crazy, but if you were like me you will go for anything that gets your puppy to sleep. Puppy music. I know it sounds so stupid. I thought the same thing, but after the first 4 nights of the most horrible sad whining my puppy was making all night long i started searching for any ideas and someone mentioned soothing music. SO like a crazy person i downloaded on itunes "puppy songs" CD , put it on my IPOD, started playing it when he went into his crate and it literally was MAGIC. (and his crate is in my closet where its is very dark but i added a night light and a blanket over the sides of the crate) ever since then he sleeps from 10 pm-8 am when i get up. sometimes on the weekend I sleep until maybe 10 am and he is fine with it! so next time your pup wakes up to potty, take her out, back in the crate and maybe try the music to see if she sleeps longer. Its worth a try! 

p.s. my puppy used to do the same thing- start falling asleep real early like 8 pm and for a couple weeks I always tried to keep him awake and finally i gave up and just let the little guy sleep and do what he wants. it took awhile but eventually we got into a great routine and he knows when he is in the crate its "sleepy time". 

(Milo is 6 months now)

Good Luck!


----------



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

I do use music already, but thanks for the suggestion! I have realized she is just like kids, some like to get up early and some like to sleep in. I just am really hoping as it is getting nicer out, and staying light later we will be outside more and the puppy and the kids will be a little more worn out and sleep a little later.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

When she gets up at 4:30, and you take her out to pee, try giving her a frozen, stuffed kong, or a chew like a bully stick, and then putting her back in the crate. It will give her something to do, and will probably keep her quiet while you go back to sleep! Just put the kong in the freezer before bed, the night before, so you can grab it quickly! 
It actually might make her go back to sleep; for some reason, chewing on the bully sticks put my pups to sleep!


----------



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

doxiemommy said:


> When she gets up at 4:30, and you take her out to pee, try giving her a frozen, stuffed kong, or a chew like a bully stick, and then putting her back in the crate. It will give her something to do, and will probably keep her quiet while you go back to sleep! Just put the kong in the freezer before bed, the night before, so you can grab it quickly!
> It actually might make her go back to sleep; for some reason, chewing on the bully sticks put my pups to sleep!


I have also done the frozen kong but she is good with it for about a half hour and starts barking, only once did she go back to sleep after it. 

This morning she slept until 6:30! Hope it is a new trend....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine won't sleep past 7, but she does sleep through the night now but I do take her water away about an hr before bed & make sure she has a bathroom break right before she goes in for bed. . She tried when she first got Jo she needed a potty break at 2 or 4 am depending on what time she went into bed & how tired she was lol. She is a ranch puppy lol so days here are pretty active. 

When she first got her she was just 4 mos old so she got tired pretty quickly, as she aged i noticed her having more & more energy, now we can't slow her down lmbo. She can now keep up with our utility vehicle we use on the ranch it seems like the more she does the more energy she gets lol. With Izze its the opposite, it seems as they get older it reverses again lol.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, if anyone does come up with a proven way short of drugging to get puppies, kids or obnoxious neighbors to sleep later be sure and post it here. 
My pup falls asleep at 9pm and has gotten to where she finally sleeps till midnight, wakes up for a potty break and then sleeps again till 5 or 6 am. I'd be so happy if she would just go to sleep at 10 and not wake up at all until between 6 or 7.


----------



## Jlheagy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well we had to board lily for 5 days last weekend to go out of town and for 4 or 5 nights after she came home she slept until about 6:30. Last 2 mornings up at 5-5:30 again . I think she can hear the birds chirping even though we have music playing. I think whoever suggested putting her in our room is right, it would probably work because after she woke my dh or I laid on the couch and she went back to sleep in her crate ( after potty break). I just don't want her in my room, we would have to spend $$ on another crate, I just don't want her upstairs at all, and I don't want her waking the kids if she does bark in the middle of the night or early. Also, maybe this is TMI, but I just feel uncomfortable having her in there for "alone time" with my dh! Oh well, maybe sleeping is overrated!


----------

